
Anarchitecture: Development in Post-Agile, Managerless Teams - vasirian
https://dev.to/risavkarna/anarchitecture-4eng
======
vasirian
Hashnode link for those who prefer a cleaner UI:
[https://risav.dev/anarchitecture-
ck5543zyd02gxmzs1mwcosghj](https://risav.dev/anarchitecture-
ck5543zyd02gxmzs1mwcosghj)

